# 6 gallon batch?



## Duster (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an empty carboy and would like to get started on my pee production for this summer. I have a 6 gallon carboy and was wondering if anyone else has made a 6 gallon batch?
If so how did you adjust the recipe? Should I increase the lemon juice and sugar accordingly or should I just add extra water? I am afraid that I may end up with a week watery batch, but then again I don't want a heavy drink in the hot summer months.
any thoughts, suggestions, or ideas?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 11, 2011)

You can prorate the recipe. Make 6 1/2 gallons to have 6 gallons for your carboy.


----------

